# very early period - help



## birty (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this so apologies if its in the wrong place. I may have PCOS and am on CD 20. my periods are very irregular and i can go without a period for up to 9 months. I had an HSG on CD7 and today i have started a light bleed (sorry if TMI). has anyone else experienced this after an HSG? could the HSG have kick started my body into gear? just wandering if this is a good sign or not especially since this is quite early to have a bleed.

thanks xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

Good luck

I had a bit of brown bleeding after my hsg, not sure if the tube thing scraped my cervix as I found the whole thing rather painful!

strawbs x x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

I cant remember my HSG it was way back in 2003.... But I would think that light bleeding is normal. 
Not sure if it could kick start your AF... But hopefully it has! 
Good luck
N xxx


----------

